# Speaking Of Protests On The Job



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't agree with this guy, but he has the only qualification badge that matters.

https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...-of-cadet-with-che-guevara-tee-under-uniform/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you mean, only qualification badge that matters?
He who?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree. What badge? He just graduated, and should be cashiered immediately. No U.S. officer should promote communism, particularly in uniform at a West Point graduation. He is a disgrace to the officer corps of this country, he is a disgrace to the country, and has no business whatsoever in uniform.
I do not want him in charge of anything, and damned sure not responsible for the lives of good American soldiers. 
Slimy bastard.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, I see. He has a CIB on his uniform. That makes him even more a disgrace. Definitely one of obammy's boys.

Slimey traitorous bastard.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Qualification badge of Communism? Okay, it's all starting to come together. You're saying you're a communist. Makes total sense now. :encouragement:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For those not acquainted with the military vernacular or pretty medals to show off accomplishments, what does this actually mean?
Is the Combat Infantry Badge a good/bad thing?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Those medals on his cadet uniform are just awards for accomplishments while at the Academy. I seriously doubt a cadet would serve in a combat zone, much less even travel through it. In the Navy we would sometimes have Midi's aboard while at sea to give them some idea what it's like. But that was in U.S. waters. Still, there's always a chance of something happening. 

If the Army has the stomach for it, they could bring him up on charges for making a political display/statement while in uniform. Clearly his career should be flat-lined before he even got started good, due to his poor judgement of conduct. I don't know if it's the same for officers but, when you enlist the questionnaire you fill out asks if you are or have ever been a member of a communist party or organization. Again, if they can prove he lied and have the stomach for it, they could boot him out of the Army and possibly bill him for his education at the Academy. And that would be a very good thing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not all that familiar with the in's and out's of West Point but how does a cadet get a combat infantry badge? At any rate, I see this clown moving up fast in the ranks. Oblunder would make him a 4 star general. Let him guard the back door of our embassy in Cuba.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He should be GONE, he's an idiot, he doesn't know who's buttering his bread and he doesn't care......


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I am not all that familiar with the in's and out's of West Point but how does a cadet get a combat infantry badge?


He serves an enlistment before he goes to West Point. He's also airborne and air assault, although no tabs. His fruit salad is all I was there stuff, points to a few years overseas. No valor awards. I usually look for the NDSM, and see what falls below it and above it. Below it will all be tours with no disciplinary actions, above it could be valor. But not in this case.

There's no arguing with a CIB. The guy's a vet.

And I think he's a fool.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so confused, what was the point of the original post?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He knows the regs he should be discharged .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> He serves an enlistment before he goes to West Point. He's also airborne and air assault, although no tabs. His fruit salad is all I was there stuff, points to a few years overseas. No valor awards. I usually look for the NDSM, and see what falls below it and above it. Below it will all be tours with no disciplinary actions, above it could be valor. But not in this case.
> 
> There's no arguing with a CIB. The guy's a vet.
> 
> And I think he's a fool.


Just goes to show you can go to West Point and still be a dumbass.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Just goes to show you can go to West Point and still be a dumbass.


Meh. I could have told you that.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyone in the military who wears and displays crap like that under their uniforms should be punished. The higher the rank the harsher the punishment. When I was in if one of the men under me had done that he would still be tasting the boot polish from when I stuck my boot up his ass.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

J-6 Doesn't matter what his ding dong awards are. Support for a hit man for a murderous regiem is border line treason and he should be punished for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As a commissioned officer he is held to a higher standard. He also suffers stiffer consequences for his action. What he has done is an auto matic end to his commission.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, he got his pic on the internet for what he did, now he should be kicked out of the military for the same reason, period.
*EDIT*
I swore an oath when I enlisted many many years ago, I am sure they still do today. In many ways what he did broke that oath, that alone makes him garbage, really would anyone want to place their sons and daughters lives in the hands of that bastard?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Those medals on his cadet uniform are just awards for accomplishments while at the Academy. I seriously doubt a cadet would serve in a combat zone, much less even travel through it. In the Navy we would sometimes have Midi's aboard while at sea to give them some idea what it's like. But that was in U.S. waters. Still, there's always a chance of something happening.
> 
> If the Army has the stomach for it, they could bring him up on charges for making a political display/statement while in uniform. Clearly his career should be flat-lined before he even got started good, due to his poor judgement of conduct. I don't know if it's the same for officers but, when you enlist the questionnaire you fill out asks if you are or have ever been a member of a communist party or organization. Again, if they can prove he lied and have the stomach for it, they could boot him out of the Army and possibly bill him for his education at the Academy. And that would be a very good thing.


he was prior enlisted..... and served overseas.. those are real medals


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> he was prior enlisted..... and served overseas.. those are real medals


I read another article on him, he was/is an army ranger, however, it still does not forgive him for what he did, if anything it makes it worse.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't agree with this guy, but he has the only qualification badge that matters.
> 
> https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...-of-cadet-with-che-guevara-tee-under-uniform/


going to west point does not mean your are not an idiot

being in combat does not mean you are not an idiot

being in combat earns you a level of respect.. it does not bestow smarts, manners, common sense, or in any way make you more correct in your opinions.... remember many NAZIS served in combat too


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Oh, I see. He has a CIB on his uniform.


I was at a funeral, and one of my friend's sons, just back from tour 3 in the sandbox, was there in full dress blues (it was his great-uncle, a Korean veteran, military honors funeral). He's a marine gunny (soon up for sgt. major). As we were talking, I glanced down at his fruit salad and my eyes nearly popped out. I don't know all the 'been there, done that' things but I know what a silver star w/ gold star on it and a bronze star ribbon look like, and I also know what a purple heart ribbon looks like.

No question about it, Michael has been in the thick of it...

He's excited, he's coming home for a two-year recruiting cycle so he gets to be with his wife and kids.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well, he got his pic on the internet for what he did, now he should be kicked out of the military for the same reason, period.
> *EDIT*
> I swore an oath when I enlisted many many years ago, I am sure they still do today. In many ways what he did broke that oath, that alone makes him garbage, really would anyone want to place their sons and daughters lives in the hands of that bastard?


Perhaps the kid wanted kicked out? This dumbass move sure points to something irrational. Either way, I am sure his parents are real proud.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The whole thing puzzles me.

If he wants a successful career as a commissioned officer, the first thing he has to do is demonstrate responsible judgement, and this demonstrates a complete lack of judgement. If he _doesn't_ want a successful career as a commissioned officer, West Point is a long, hard grind. If he's a Ranger, with the CIB, he already knew all about long, hard grinds, so what goes on at West Point wouldn't have been a surprise to him.

Communism is not related to any current social protest taking place, so the choice of "protest" material is strange, too.

Finally, anyone who thinks a CIB is a "ding-dong" award, number one, isn't a vet, and number two, can re-read number one and have a seat when the subject of CIBs comes up.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

CIB isn't a ding dong award. There's just a picture of a dong wearing one.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Double post. Drives up my post count.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> CIB isn't a ding dong award. There's just a picture of a dong wearing one.


He changed his post without an apology.

More information: https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...an-combat-veteran-and-other-rumors-clarified/


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep. Just a dong wearing it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

CIB's are given now for just being in theater for a period of time....No direct contact with the enemy required. If he was a Ranger, then his chances of being out and involved in battle were more likely, But I don't just look at a CIB and think, "This guys been in the shit."


I have two of them.. One for Desert Storm, where I did little more than ride in a vehicle and mop up....the other from 5 tours in Afghanistan, which I earned the old fashioned way. All the badges in the world won't make me respect a dip-shit who thinks Communism is a better way of life. SHow me a communist country that is working well then maybe I'll listen to what you have to say....break military regulations....pay the consequences.

Also...he looks like a ******.....get a hair cut princess!!!!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Also...he looks like a ******.....get a hair cut princess!!!!


Well, that's okay if he's gay.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Well, that's okay if he's gay.


I didn't say "Stop being Gay"...I said get a hair cut princess" Military has hair cut regulations...Maybe no regulations against peter puffin or rump rangering...but Hair cuts....yes...cut your damn hair.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Well, that's okay if he's gay.


Let's hold out on this verdict .... until he gets one of them rosebloom anuses and rectal cancer .... all likely wont be okay then, huh?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fifty years ago, . . . there would have been a battalion long line of folks wanting to have a 5 minute talk with him, . . . out behind the dumpster.

Should happen again, . . .

Pansy butt ******* have no place in the military, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Saw a photo of Academy grads and one had his hat in front of him, and inside the hat said---"Communism will win"
Will try for a link


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

tango said:


> Saw a photo of Academy grads and one had his hat in front of him, and inside the hat said---"Communism will win"
> Will try for a link


Jammer Six posted the link ( https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...an-combat-veteran-and-other-rumors-clarified/ ) to the pic in post #27.

From the article Jammer Six posted:
After his commissioning in 2016, Rapone attended the Infantry Basic Officer Leader Course at Fort Benning, Georgia, and was meant to follow it up by earning his Ranger tab in early 2017.

He did not complete that training, Stokes said.

The 10th Mountain Division has opened an investigation into Rapone's political activities. Service members are not permitted to promote political causes while in uniform.

Rapone had made his Twitter account, which contained several other posts expressing communist beliefs - as well as denigrating Defense Secretary James Mattis - private as of Thursday.

"As figures of public trust, members of the military must exhibit exemplary conduct and are prohibited from engaging in certain expressions of political speech in uniform," Stokes said in a statement on Tuesday.

Rapone's awards and decorations include a Good Conduct Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, an Army Achievement Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal with one campaign star and the Combat Infantryman Badge."


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

The man is allowed his free speech to spread his false genocidal ideology, but if he were assigned as my platoon commander I would do everything in my power to be transferred out, I trust a communist about as much as I trust gas station sushi.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Also if he was doing it for a gag it wasn't that funny.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Actually, he isn't allowed free speech in uniform.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope this Spenser Rapone commie che loving *** gets hit by a cement truck while protesting on some Interstate. That is my wish. Some people simply need to get dead in order for the world to be a better place.

Thanks:vs_wave:

Exclusive: West Point Professor Who Mentored Antifa Soldier on Administrative Leave


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The kid needs an education in history.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> The kid needs an education in history.


Its too late.

We have allowed history to be re-written and bastardized to meet a poltically correct agenda.

Eliminate the Dept of Education and put education back in the hands of the state/local


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Also...he looks like a ******.....get a hair cut princess!!!!





Jammer Six said:


> Well, that's okay if he's gay.


Perhaps he is transgendered, that would make it OK to disgrace the uniform, West Point, Trans or not Trans or not he should be castrated. So he can't ever breed.

*Rancher*


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.armytimes.com/news/pent...mmunist-west-point-grad-booted-from-the-army/


----------

